# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Mondschimmel

## peter_va

hallo iedereen,
heb een vraag ivm mondschimmel.Ik ben hiervoor naar de huisarts geweest en die zij dat dit veroorzaakt werd door een slechte eetgewoonte?!
Ik twijfel hieraan en denk dat ik misschien besmet zou kunnen zijn met hiv.
Weet iemand waar ik mij kan laten onderzoeken daarop?
Nu heb ik de laatste maand ook last van steekjes in mijn rechterzij.Kan dit misschien veroorzaakt worden door stress(heb veel stress laatste tijd)?
Heb trouwens ook geexperimenteerd met anabolen, kan dit een mogelijke oorzaak zijn van dit alles??
Laaatste vraag--zijn anabolen ook antibiotica?

Hoop op reacties ,bedankt alvast

peter

----------


## Wendy

Hai Peter,

Bij RUG-stichting kun je je bloed laten onderzoeken op HIV. Over anabolen heb ik geen verstand. 
Succes ermee.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## Leontien

Hallo,

Ik zie dat Wendy de RUG-stichting heeft getikt. Ik denk dat ze bedoelt de Rutgerhuis. Je kunt kijken op: http://www.rutgershuis.nl/

Succes ermee.

Groetjes Leontien

----------


## Agnes574

Oude post,ik weet het...maar wil toch graag even reageren!

Als je huisarts zegt dat het veroorzaakt wordt door slechte eetgewoontes,zou ik me daar eerst eens op concentreren.
HIV kun je héél eenvoudig bij je huisarts laten testen door bloed te laten trekken en te zeggen dat je daar ook op onderzocht wil worden...zelf al paar keer gedaan;no problem!

Agnes

----------


## Luuss0404

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...t=mondschimmel en http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...t=mondschimmel staan ervaringen en informatie over mondschimmel.

----------

